# My 1988 Nissan Sentra (56K BEWARE!)



## zipacoli (Sep 9, 2004)

Well I am new to these forums so I decided what better way to start off than by showing my car off. Anyways I have had this car for approx a year and half. Havent done anything to the car except beat the shit out of it with fun games with my friends and mess around with the stereo sysyem. Currently it has a Sony X-plod deck with 2 rockfords in the back and 2 infinity's in the front. As you might be able to notice, someone egged my car at the time of these pictures I washed it afterwards and my friend was kind enough to kick the mesh speaker cage in and break the tweeter off (notice the tape holding it in place while the glue dries). Also some jerk hit my car and ran causing a big dent on the rear driver tire well.


















































































I also have recently gotten ahold of a 1991 240SX, I plan on doing somestuff to the intake and some other small projects nothing serious because it is an Auto with out a turbo so therefore its quite pointless.

:fluffy:


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

Nice B12, but for the love of god, resize those damn things before you post 'em.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

FadedKM83 said:


> Nice B12, but for the love of god, resize those damn things before you post 'em.


o fucking yes..looks like nissanforum had its period :fluffy:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

B12s rock

pics a little too big tho


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

pretty big but looks good to see the oldies around


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Gotta love those B12 boxes  Looks like you got some work ahead of you on it


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Welcome to the forum it's always nice to see another B12 still alive. Stop by the B12 page when you have a chance. I am sure you'll be able to find a lot of good info here. :cheers:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

a buddy of mine picked up a b12..its his new project


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

1. Use more of my bandwith
2. Hold the camera still
3. Get some gas
4. I love your car cuz its got charater. I bet theres a story benind every scratch and ding. Its really awasome :thumbup:


----------



## zipacoli (Sep 9, 2004)

yea. I dont have anything to resize the pictures with so sorry. But, I love that car.


PS. when a cars off the needles arent in the right spots. ;-)


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Here's the updated version of his post so we don't go blind with the HUGE pictures.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

holy resoloution Batman!


----------



## nismo12 (Sep 22, 2004)

newbie here

what are the difference between B12 and U11 Bluebird FWD? In detail are both suspension setup are the same??


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

jeeebus! I think those are the largest pictures ever posted on NF


----------

